# 23-year-old develops website that matches Orkut!



## Anindya (Jul 2, 2007)

A boy from Bhubaneswar has developed a site quite similar to orkut but with better features. The boy is 23yrs old and doesnt own a computer!


Source:- *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/...that_matches_Orkut/rssarticleshow/2167948.cms


----------



## eggman (Jul 2, 2007)

Does it matter. Everyone is just copying the idea.......in same league


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 3, 2007)

> Does it matter. Everyone is just copying the idea.......in same league



U didng get the point mate... Copying idea OK... Very one can do that, but coding ur own web site, !! that's every one cant do, so, the news to me isnt that a new web site is there like orkhut.com rather a person without owning a computer, has developed (coded) a service like that...


----------



## knight17 (Jul 3, 2007)

But there is no market for his product


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 3, 2007)

knight17 said:
			
		

> But there is no market for his product



But once again, What said, its not important that what he made, how its important how he made !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont understand..why some people just pick negetive aspects of this some good things.Instead of appreciating....some are depreciating that young boy work.

SAD..very SAD.


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I dont understand..why some people just pick negetive aspects of this some good things.Instead of appreciating....some are depreciating that young boy work.
> 
> SAD..very SAD.



Well well I agree with ravi_9793 too. Instead of discouraging the boy we must appreciate his initiative and talents. Well thats a nice thing to hear that the site that was developed by so many developers, the same one like that has been developed by only one! Great. I liked that. I liked the person who posted this topic over here.

Thank you.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 3, 2007)

applause


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 3, 2007)

Great ,


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 3, 2007)

www.fusfus.com.
Great Initiative.
Got to see that boy here in bhubaneswar one day.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 3, 2007)

wow thats great. commenting is easy but coding is difficult.  guys please appreciate him.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 3, 2007)

The homepage is enough to keep me away from it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 3, 2007)

Like most of the indians, gr8 software backend, very bad (in looks) software frontend.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 3, 2007)

Apart frm the looks, its a good one... good to see such projects frm Indians


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

Name's  bit weirdo


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jul 3, 2007)

This site is created in PHP.
In PHP there are already many web site called orkut clone with source code are easily available.
I too can create one more orkut clone by modifying some UI of the free ones.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 3, 2007)

everythin is fine if we guys just try n love desi things..


----------



## satyamy (Jul 3, 2007)

23yrs Old
thats great


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jul 3, 2007)

arnab2kool said:
			
		

> Well well I agree with ravi_9793 too. Instead of discouraging the boy we must appreciate his initiative and talents. *Well thats a nice thing to hear that the site that was developed by so many developers, the same one like that has been developed by only one*! Great. I liked that. I liked the person who posted this topic over here.
> 
> Thank you.


 No, Orkut started as a one man's effort by a guy working at Google.


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 3, 2007)

tht was Orkut Buyukkokten
but he was motivated-- searchin fr his gf who ditched him


----------



## anniyan (Jul 3, 2007)

it was great . Hats off to that geek


----------



## slugger (Jul 3, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> The boy is 23yrs old and doesnt own a computer!
> 
> 
> Source:- *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/...that_matches_Orkut/rssarticleshow/2167948.cms



23 year old. A boy


----------



## din (Jul 3, 2007)

That is good. But considering the age, I really expected something better than this.

If the guy is in any other field, we can tell hes really really young, but in software field, 23 yrs means hes not that young.

 This site is good but nothing great. I am not discouraging the guy or any Indian, but when the site is launched for public and as it is in newspaper etc, he could have done / modified it better.

Just for example, go to the site, click register, give space bar for all fields, just one space. it allows registration or it takes you through all pages of profile ! 

Go to compose a message or inbox, nothing is in order or secure.

Come back to his claim -  "No one can use slang against anyone through this website and such terms would appear as asterisk. Therefore, women users can safely surf the site sans hesitation," - thats pretty simple and again nothing new.

As I mentioned, this is a good beginning, thats all. May be he will learn more and will bring something better and nice. Good Luck.


----------



## ProDemon (Jul 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> U didng get the point mate... Copying idea OK... Very one can do that, but coding ur own web site, !! that's every one cant do, so, the news to me isnt that a new web site is there like orkhut.com rather a person without owning a computer, has developed (coded) a service like that...




I think you haven't heard these names b4

www.sourceforge.net

www.hotscripts.com

+ clones of each popular website is available on net, with source code

all you need to know is how to edit them to work for you.



One more suggestion, stop reading that newspaper,
My god this is a story to publish???????????????

Hell NO.


This is what u call a story
*www.enterprisequest.com/news/2007/06/teenagers_website_sold_for_630.html

- 
Viv Singh


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 3, 2007)

such sites are no big deal. My friends also made such orkut like site in their major project in Engineering. I was also a part of that project though at a small level.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 3, 2007)

> *images.photogallery.indiatimes.com/photo.cms?msid=1561487   	 	 	 	 		 	   	 	*www.indiatimes.com/spacer.gif 	           	 		 		>> Page not found
> 
> 
> The page you have requested might no longer exist, has had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
> ...



Ohh...! Did Any1 see the update of the* SOURCE* link


----------



## eggman (Jul 4, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> tht was Orkut Buyukkokten
> but he was motivated-- searchin fr his gf who ditched him



thats a wrong story. it just comes in fwd mails.
Read the story here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 4, 2007)

Search function was not working properly when i tried, i had to wait a bit long so i just stopped searching , He should modify that,,, n yes look is not up to that mark.


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 5, 2007)

a copier! but it good to know one of has made a start


----------



## sarathisahoo (Jul 5, 2007)

hi friends,

Iam sarathi

thank you all for creating such topic abt my site

I just saw this forum and got many positive responce and negative also

Someone posted that i have copied the site from  the source code available in internet

But i am saying you that this is totally wrong

I have not copied anything

Yes i know my site is like orkut...
WHt is new there

But iam saying that yahoo is a mailing server

So why rediff came, Why gmail came

I just made this site as doing coding is my hobbies

Ya i know the desgn is not so good becoz iam frankly speaking tht iam not a good designer

Iam a coder

And i know the security is not good but i need some help from any fanancer so that i can tight my security with the help of any professional one

Now the server is so slow, Yes searching option is not working

This is only due to not having a dedicated server of my own
I have bought some space from a service provider

Iam saying that orkut is abt 4 years older
mine is only 1 month

So who knows in future the looks , the features all will be new..

So kindly dont discourage me becoz i need all of ur support to go ahead

thanking you all

sarathi


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 5, 2007)

Sarathi, are you from ITER college? Which year?


----------



## satyamy (Jul 5, 2007)

sarathisahoo said:
			
		

> hi friends,
> 
> .........................
> sarathi


 
Hey Nice work man
really great
it is appreciating work


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2007)

@sarathisahoo

Good Luck Man, keep it up.


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 7, 2007)

i think i have change my view. U are great...great...great....GREAT.[/CO LOR]


----------



## hullap (Jul 8, 2007)

see this
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/4251/rgdrfyk8.th.png


----------



## ProDemon (Jul 19, 2007)

> Someone posted that i have copied the site from the source code available in internet
> 
> But i am saying you that this is totally wrong



Who?? If pointing at me, I request you to read my post again

----------------------------------
Text below Has no connections with matter above
----------------------------------
ON Code copy thing:

Whats Wrong?

If HUGE libraries with TESTED and 100% proven codes are available as OPEN SOURCE

Then whats wrong in using them?

Talking Personally, I will never ever think to write a FORUM script for me if I want to own a website like Digit Forum.

- Demon is Back, Keep watching


----------



## Saharika (Aug 1, 2007)

sudhir_mangla said:
			
		

> This site is created in PHP.
> In PHP there are already many web site called orkut clone with source code are easily available.
> I too can create one more orkut clone by modifying some UI of the free ones.



excatly...when the reporter's somebody or somebody suported by reporter does something ..it is highlighted..may be wihtout investigation...

even a 12-14 years can make rapidshare,youtube,myspace...
with the help of those clones...
so no big matter..

and main thing innovation earns copy gets the part of it ..and again innovation  earns cycles continues


----------



## devilzdad (Aug 1, 2007)

dude to be frank, the site is amazing and also it contains better features than orkut or any other sites like dat........ all u need to do is to give some final touch, coz a fancy site with no features gets more attention than a site with better features which looks some wat odd.........


----------



## NikSaluja (Aug 1, 2007)

hey Guys Intrested in Real hacking Stuff visit ma website

www.solutionworld.co.in for latest hacks


----------



## codred (Aug 9, 2007)

sarathisahoo said:
			
		

> hi friends,
> 
> Iam sarathi
> -----------------
> ...



sarathi is really financially tight, hence he doesnt own a computer yet... [and so only he hasnt come online again]... but still he successfully DID something GOOD. 

so my dear forum members, if we can help this guy directly or even indirectly financially in any way then it would earn good deeds on our part... hope some1 is listening...


----------



## ProDemon (Aug 12, 2007)

codred said:
			
		

> sarathi is really financially tight, hence he doesnt own a computer yet... [and so only he hasnt come online again]... but still he successfully DID something GOOD.
> 
> so my dear forum members, if we can help this guy directly or even indirectly financially in any way then it would earn good deeds on our part... hope some1 is listening...




Yes Someone is listening.

I have a new website project around the ORKUT structure, and I am looking for someone who can handle the coding thing.

Details will be provided to him only. Check your PM


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

It"s great,in this younger age he is doing great job,
but on the other side,many people thinks that he copies the orkut,reason is that why he doing this after the orkut runnings,not before,that is true,if he really have his own guts then he had to does before the orukut comes in the market.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a great job.but how many social networking sites do we need?
i appreciate his work but c'mon yar get something innovative now.


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 18, 2007)

The creator of the site Sarathi Sahoo, is from an Engg college in our city, Bhubaneswar, which is one of the topmost colleges here . 
He used to be a friend of one of my lecturers in my college. I had asked him about this Sarathi sahoo. He said, sarathi was an excellent student at college. 
The previous problems of the site have been rectified, I suppose.
He had also mentioned that he is developing something new these days, some voice recognition system, although I don't know anything about it.

By the way, we have decided to make a social networking site as on of our projects for final year too among other ones. Lets see how far it goes.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 18, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Like most of the indians, gr8 software backend, very bad (in looks) software frontend.


I truly agree.


----------

